# terminal vt100 itouch jailbreaké



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Mai 2010)

Bonjour,j'ai un ancien itouch 2G jailbreaké en 3.1.2 et j'ai besoin du terminal VT-100 mais il ne s'installe que via Installer,qui évidemment,ne marche pas sur mon firmware  .Je l'ai téléchargé ICI et mis dans le dossier des applications,là où il y a cydia,bossprefs,mail,safari etc... par SSH.Il y a l'icône sur le springboard mais il ne veut pas s'ouvrir,même en safe mode ou après reboot.Dans cydia,il n'y a rien,même payant et le terminal "normal" ne peut absolument pas faire l'opération que je veux faire.SVP,existerait-il une solution,n'importe laquelle (bidouille du firmware ou de term VT100,plugin pour le terminal de cydia,permissions,installation d'installer après bidouilles...) ,qui ne soit pas la restauration ou le downgrade*? Même si je n'ai pas le terminal vt100 "en personne",n'importe quelle solution "*non barbare" genre plugin pour que l'opération se fasse sur mon itouch 3.1.2 me conviendrait.Merci de votre aide.


----------

